# 9 months pregnant due any day husband walked out !!!



## lovelyheart1 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello im sad and i need some advice i been married for 3 years goin on 4 the relationship was good then i think my husband might start using drugs he get very agressive and always need money i am due any day to have my baby he walked out on me 3 days ago and took the car we have 2 kids already i dont want him back but i really need help with the kids what would you do if you were me


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

Do you have any family nearby to help you? I am sad that it happened to you but you need to be strong for your baby and for your kids. Take care of yourself and the baby first. 

Do you have any close friends nearby you can lean on?


----------



## believer (Apr 22, 2008)

lonelyheart - I am so sorry to hear the situation you are in especially with a new baby due to arrive soon. 
You mentioned that your husband has been aggressive - is this something new? If you think it might be related to the implied drug use then maybe you can see if he is willing to seek help? for his sake & his childrens? 
You need to take care of yourself, your unborn child & other 2 children & be sure you are all safe & if being around him does not make you feel that way maybe it is better he is gone. 
Notreadytoquit offered some good advice - to rely on family or a close friend during this time - do you have any support system nearby? 
if not, check with some of your local social service providers to see if you can get some type of assistance with childcare, food stamps, other assistance, especially if money is an issue. 

Hang in there, be strong & believe in yourself!!


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

Dial 211 on your phone and tell them your situation so they can get you transportation to the hospital.

If you tell them the story you told here they will likely get you help with many other things as well such as daycare, food for the kids and help paying the rent.

Please let us know how you are doing.


----------

